# Fall Brawl 2017?



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Have not seen any information on Fall Brawl yet for this year.
Am I not looking right place?
Please direct me to the spot if you know it.
I usually donate a couple entry fees every year.........just in case!
Thanks

Chris.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

October 15th, 1-3 pm Erie Outfitters


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.lakeeriefishingderby.com/ it is 2016 brawl starts October 21st to December 5


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Fall Brawl bass tournament at Portage has been cancelled due to time constraints, etc. We have replaced this event with a 20 dollar pot event where anyone can fish, 100% payout. Look for new post. 
ps this event was never publicized but alot of discussion abroad. Sorry for any confusion. The Lake Erie Fall Brawl is alive and well


----------

